# first african-american woman owner



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Abe pollin has sold the Washington Mystics to co-BET owner Shiela Johnson. Johnson has also bought parts in Lincoln Holdings, LLC which means that she also owns part of the Washington Capitals and Washington Wizards.
So she became majority owner and part owner of three pro franchises all in one day. Pretty impressive.


----------

